# Can you match this!



## gumbyk (Mar 2, 2015)

some guy has modelled EVERY type that saw service during WW2!
Holtgrewe WWII Model Collection | The Museum of Flight

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2015)

Actually not too correct shape and painting of models at many cases but really a nice collection. THX for posting.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2015)

Great collection!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 2, 2015)

Wow! And he is a doc.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 2, 2015)

Wayne must be doctor to.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2015)

I always dream of building every type. Never gonna happen...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2015)

That is pretty cool!


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 2, 2015)

Impressive collection...but he hasn't modelled every type that saw service. Plenty of holes from my cursory glance (not mocking or decrying, just observing...).


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 2, 2015)

Quite the project.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 3, 2015)

Would be great to see though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2015)

Interesting!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2015)

Errors and omissions aside, 400 models in 7 years is some going !


----------

